# 1815 Up/Down vs Saxonia Moon



## macct

I am torn between the 1815 Up/Down and the new SIHH release, Saxonia Moon. I actually had the 1815 on order for the past few months and it recently arrived at my AD. Since ordering it, the Saxonia Moon came out and it also really appeals to me. My AD is fine either way and he believes the Saxonia Moon will arrive in the US fairly soon (few months?). Any thoughts between these two?

1815 Up/Down:

Great size for me
Deck watch styling has been a long time favorite, somber without being boring
Blued hands and classic Lange features
Versatile design, being on the dressier side of things, but not a dress watch




Saxonia Moon

40mm - should be fine, but I haven't seen one in person.
Great looking dial, appreciate big date and attractive moon.
Strictly a dress watch, less versatile, but fits with my work environment.
Automatic - a nice convenience, but doesn't materially impact decision.


----------



## drhr

Aesthetics pure and simple for me . . . . I bought the 1815 Auf/Ab, wouldn't buy the Sax, at least not this one, throw in the Sax AC, harder choice for me . . .


----------



## mpalmer

Up/Down all the way if it were me. It is the more versatile watch and would look fine in more casual environs. The problem with the Saxonia with that big date and moonphase is it really isn't a pure dress watch, but is almost too dressy for casual wear. I think a more compelling challenge would come from the 36mm Saxonia manual wind as it is a classic dress watch.


----------



## Babka

I actually like the Saxonia better in this case. The rear bezel finishing and gold rotor is gorgeous coupled with the 40mm is perfect. If it was me, I would choose this model. Although, both are stunners and, in my eyes, can be worn as a casual and dress watch. The Saxonia may be indeed slightly more a dress watch. But it's just a matter of opinion. Good luck in your choice!


----------



## macct

mpalmer said:


> Up/Down all the way if it were me. It is the more versatile watch and would look fine in more casual environs. The problem with the Saxonia with that big date and moonphase is it really isn't a pure dress watch, but is almost too dressy for casual wear. I think a more compelling challenge would come from the 36mm Saxonia manual wind as it is a classic dress watch.


A dressier watch works for my work environment, so I have no issue there. I also don't hold that a dress watch just needs to be time only. I think that is needed for formal wear, but not typical business attire.


----------



## macct

I appreciate the opinions. I can make a good argument for either. I am likely to wait, so I can see the Saxonia Moon in person before deciding. Hopefully, it truly will start showing later in the 2nd quarter as my AD indicated.


----------



## MJACLA09

Get both as they are both very nice.


----------



## Emospence

The 1815


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

1815 by a thousand miles


----------



## reuven

I think the Saxonia has way more bang for the buck, beeing JUST 5k more expensive. Yet, i like the look and movement of the 1815 way more.


----------



## maikeru

Another vote for 1815. I prefer manual wound for this type of watch and I am a huge sucker for white dial-blued hands combo


----------



## macct

It may actually come to that. I may part with 2 of my JLCs to get both. I like them both that much, albeit the Saxonia Moon only by pictures. Hopefully, the Saxonia will start shipping in May.


----------



## mark1958

i agree the up down is more versatile. Plus a PR indicator much more useful than Moonphase


----------



## WatchFrog

I have the 1815 up/down (here's mine) and have my finger poised for the Saxonia Moonphase WG. I can, as they say, resist anything but temptation! Hope it worked out well for the OP.


----------



## Larry Seiden

Saxonia. Lange does a great moon plus the signature large date. Of course, you need to be OK with the blank first disk for the first nine days of the month (something that doesn't bother me at all, since it is nicely balanced). Of course, the 1815 ab/auf is nothing to sneeze at. What a nice problem to face.


----------



## keyzhu

1815 up/down. The dial is more balanced and the watch is really versatile especially in white gold.


----------



## macct

Well, it has been much longer wait than originally anticipated. The Saxonia Moon has finally arrived and I decided to make it a duo. The Saxonia Moon will serve as my main dress watch, while the 1815 will cover more ground since it dresses up and down so easily. I had to part with a few watches, 2 JLCs and a Panerai, to make it happen. The 3 were rarely worn, so I am fine with how it worked out.

In terms of impressions, the Saxonia Moon has more wrist presence. The size difference, both diameter and thickness, is noticeable. Surprisingly, the Saxonia Moon feels a bit more comfortable than the 1815. I think it is because the former has a Lange deployant, while the 1815 has an aftermarket that doesn't always keep it planted on the top of my wrist. Given the difference, I may need to start looking for second deployant. In the 1815's favor it looks like a classic Lange. The heritage is obvious, while the Saxonia Moon appears more contemporary (and a bit less unique). Thanks for looking.


----------



## MJACLA09

Fantastic.


----------



## kaiserphoenix

up down gotta be manual wind!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

Awesome, congrats!! Good luck with the second deployant. You may want to consider the smaller double-fold Lange deployant for the 1815, though I still tend to prefer the original single-fold deployant.


----------



## MJACLA09

I've always found Tang buckles 10 times more comfortable. I'm shocked so many like Deployant.


----------



## kaiserphoenix

i'm more shocked at the price of a lange deplyant u can buy a rolex sub lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

kaiserphoenix said:


> i'm more shocked at the price of a lange deplyant u can buy a rolex sub lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes sense to me. It's worth more than a dime a dozen sub.


----------



## kaiserphoenix

MJACLA09 said:


> That makes sense to me. It's worth more than a dime a dozen sub.


a deployant worth more than a full watch? i disagree. But we can agree to disagree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyjai92

The Sax moon! I know it's not the popular opinion here, but the signature large date with the moonphase looks tremendous, and from review/hands on articles, they have quoted that the moonphase dial has no less than 852 stars lasered onto the dial. Sax moon would be the winner for me


----------

